# Habe Heute Nachwuchs bekommen (gefunden)



## Karsten (27. Juni 2005)

Als ich Heute Abend meine Fische gefüttert habe, habe ich mal wieder den Teich beobachtet   

Mit freude stellte ich fest, das sich meine Fische vermehrt haben.
Als ich dann genauer hinsah, war der ganze Rand voll mit den kleinen Dingern   

Anbei habe ich noch ein Foto geschossen, es sind leider nur zwei zu sehen.
Mal schauen wie viele davon durchkommen.

So dann einen schönen Abend noch.

ciao Karsten


----------



## Thorsten (27. Juni 2005)

Hallo Karsten,

na dann bin ich ja nicht der einzige der Papa geworden ist...  

Habe auch in etwa 100 Stück! ausgemacht bei mir... grobe Schätzung


----------



## Doris (28. Juni 2005)

Hallo Karsten

Hast du __ Moderlieschen im Teich?
Auf den ersten Blick sehen diese kleinen Fische so aus wie unsere, die ich Anfangs für kleinen Goldfischnachwuchs gehalten habe. Aber mittlerweile sind sie schon grösser geworden und werden ihren Eltern immer ähnlicher. Und das sind definitiv keine Goldfische 

Dir und Thorsten dann herzlichen GLückwunsch zur "Papaschaft""


----------



## sigfra (28. Juni 2005)

*auch Nachwuchs...*

Hallo zusammen...

na denn will ich euch auch mal meinen Nachwuchs zeigen...   
das (Fisch) Kinderzimmer ist voll davon    ... meiner Schätzung nach sind es mit Sicherheit einige Tausend... aber durch die natürliche Auslese werden es mit Sicherheit noch weniger...   
auf dem Bild ist nur ein Bruchteil zu sehen... aber wie gesagt, das Kinderzimmer ist voll davon... bei Sonnenschein sieht man sie richtig... das reinste Gewimmel dann...


----------



## Karsten (28. Juni 2005)

Hallo Doris,

ich würde sagen, das es Goldfische sind, da ich ja nur Goldies und Kois in meinem Teich habe.

Von __ Moderlieschen habe ich noch nie was gehört.

Ciao Karsten


----------



## Karsten (28. Juni 2005)

Hallo Leute,

ich habe mich mal im Netz umgeschaut und folgendes gefunden:

Das __ Moderlieschen ist eine kleine, schlanke Fischart mit leicht abfallenden, mittelgrossen Cycloidschuppen. Der Rücken ist braungrün, die Seiten silberfarben. Manchmal trägt das Moderlieschen an den Seiten vom Auge bis zum Schwanz einen mehr oder weniger sichtbaren bläulichen oder grauen Streifen, der nach oben hin hell abschliesst. Die Ansatzstellen der paarigen Flossen sind meist leicht rötlich, die Flossen selbst aber durchscheinend. Nur selten werden die kurzlebigen Fische älter als drei Jahre. Sie bewohnen stehende und träge dahinfliessende Gewässer und kommen auch in Überschwemmungstümpeln und Wasserlöchern vor, da sie relativ widerstandsfähig gegen Sauerstoffmangel sind. Mancherorts treten sie in grossen Mengen auf und bewegen sich dann schwarmweise rege hin und her. Ihre Nahrung ist Phyto und Zooplankton, das sie nahe der Oberfläche einfangen. Die Geschlechter kann man anhand der Afteröffnung (Urogenitalöffnung) unterscheiden, die beim Männchen tiefliegend ist, während sie beim Weibchen drei Auswüchse besitzt. Moderlieschen laichen von April bis Juni bei über 18 'C Wassertemperatur in 3 - 5 Etappen. Ihre Eier sind winzig klein (etwa von der Größe eines Mohnkorns), farblos und werden als Laichbänder vom Weibchen auf vorher gesäuberte Blattunterseiten von Wasserpflanzen, Holzstücke oder Wurzeln nahe der Wasseroberfläche abgelegt. Das Männchen schützt den Laich 5 - 12 Tage lang, bis er fortgeschwemmt wird. Praktische Bedeutung haben die Moderlieschen nicht, ab und zu werden sie als Köderfische genommen


Wenn meine kleinen keine Goldies, sondern Moderlieschen sind, wie kommen den so viele, ca. 100 grobe Schätzung in meinem Teich?????


Ciao Karsten


----------



## Doris (29. Juni 2005)

Hallo Karsten

Es kann ja durchaus sein, dass du kleine Goldfische im Teich hast. Ich weiss leider noch nicht, wie Goldfischbabies aussehen :?
Aber es kann doch sein: ein Vogel beim Baden im Nachbarteich, Eier sitzen am Gefieder, im Gefieder, er kommt anschliessend zu dir zum Trinken an den Teich, und schwubbs, schon hast du kleine Moderliesscheneier, und später dann Moderliesschen 
Einfach mal abwarten.
Ich hab mir ein Küchensieb genommen und bin damit mal durch den Schwarm Fischbabies gegangen. Als ich das Sieb dann kurz über die Wasseroberfläche gehalten habe, waren ganze viele kleine silberne Fische am rumzappeln. Das waren definitiv Moderliesschen, denn die glänzen auch silbern im Licht. Mittlerweile sind viele unserer kleinen schon so gross, dass man auch den Streifen an der Seite erkennen kann.
Es würde mich aber schon interessieren,  WAS es denn nun letztendlich für Fische sind, die da bei dir rumpaddeln .
Also.... immer schön  8)  bleiben


----------



## Haiflyer (29. Juni 2005)

wunderschönen guten morgen euch allen


also ich kann leider auch nicht zur aufklärung hier beitragen aber ich meine mich zu erinnern das meine goldibabys anfangs schwarz waren und mit der zeit gold wurden. oder täusch ich mich ? 

ciao Lucas 

PS: meine 2 kleinen baby koi wachsen wie die raketen. sind mittlerweile gute 3-3,5 cm groß. wahnsinn. voll geil. freu mich jeden tag wenn ich an den teich komm.


----------



## Thorsten (29. Juni 2005)

Hallo Doris,hallo Karsten,

also ich würde sagen, dass die Jungfische bis zu einem gewissen Alter gleich aussehen.

In der Regel sind sie schwarz bzw. _fast_ transparent.  

Erst nach einigen Monaten lässt sich erahnen, was sie mal werden wollen.

Allerdings kann das auch nach hinten losgehen, letztes Jahr habe ich gedacht das mein Nachwuchs Goldies sind (weil rot-orange) nun sind es aber Goldorfen geworden


----------



## Haiflyer (29. Juni 2005)

hi

apropos nachwuchs. als ich eben nochma am teich war is mir aufgefallen wann wir den sprudelstein gekauft ham. dann hab ich aufs datum geschaut. is ca 6 wochen her. das war auch so ca der tag an dem ich die baby kois das erste mal gesehn hab., nun meine frage können die in 6 -maximal 8 wochen soviel isses noch ned is weniger eher 6 wochen wirklich das doppelte an größe zulegen. von kaum sichtbar bis 3,5cm groß ?das is ja wahnsinn. was is ausschlagebend dafür ? weil die koipellets von hikari sind ja noch zu groß für die kleinen. sprich die futtern nur algen oder ? 

ciao Lucas


----------

